

Bitcodin.com Launches World’s Fastest Cloud-Transcoding Service - slederer
http://www.bitcodin.com/blog/2015/03/bitcodin-com-launches-the-worlds-fastest-cloud-transcoding-service-moving-beyond-the-limits-of-real-time-transcoding/

======
ggutschi1
I'm using the bitcodin service for several projects and it works like a charm.
I highly recommend it.

------
art-now
we have tested many systems and thought there would be no real solution. until
we came across bitcodin.com

------
daniel-e
sounds like a great and powerful service to me

------
developer_xgx
really a great service, highly recommended!

------
HappyMed
super fast and good to integrate

------
tester19880000
sounds like a great service

